# my Jd got a girl friend



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

Well i have had her for a while but she takes up a lot of time she has had ick twice in the past month she just got it the second time i think it is because of jack keep casing her which i know is suppose to happen because he wants babies and i think that she is a little young and she is a cutie. she is 4-4.5 in and jack is 5-6 in oh and did i tell you she is a electric blue jack Dempsey.   :fish:


----------



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

Your EBJD might be a male since they are really hard to sex.

Do they show any pairing behavior together? Do they swim together, lip lock or tail slap?


----------



## cichlid_kid96 (Nov 22, 2010)

i would be very surprised if the breed just because *** heard that ebjd females look too much like the male and therfore its too hard to get them to actually breed but u might already know that.


----------



## marvo (Nov 24, 2010)

ick is most water sex is not the issue here copper safe for ick is.. if it gets to the gills you are in trouble.. first things first as they say in AA


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

the only thing that they do is he chases her and he will nip her fins and i think that she is a little to little but it isn't territorial and i think it is a female because the female convict i have in there bothers her and she doesn't do any thing and that doesn't sound like a male anything to me.
:fish:


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

ok i re-measured and JD is 3in and EBJD is 2 1/4in so that's small.


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

hate to say it but sure sounds like u have multiple males. they may chase females but actually biting and causing harm seems more male-male to me. good luck with your sexing issue


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

It is a female they case each other rarely and they like to be around each other. and they will swim by each other and have there tail hit there face. so showing pairing behavior, right.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Sounds like spawning behavior.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

ClearMud said:


> It is a female they case each other rarely and they like to be around each other. and they will swim by each other and have there tail hit there face. so showing pairing behavior, right.


Yep sounds like spawning behavior.


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

OK, one question how big do they have to be two breed. Oh and ok the jack has her by him for a minuet or three then chases her away also they still act like they like each other but **** chase her away after awhile. :fish: :fish:


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

ok that beep was suppose to be a "then" I don't Know why it did that.


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

What are things that will help them pair/breed?


----------



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

From most of the pairs I've had, the male is usually about 4 inches and the female is about 3 inches but I had one spawn at 2.5 inches.

How big are your JDs now? I find water changes and feeding high protein foods usually helps them spawn.


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

Yea I do a 25% water change every day some times more, And i feed earth worm flake and cichlid flake from live fish direct. I'll post later on size's (and hope fully pictures if they don't look bad or if i would feel ashamed to post the bad picture.)   :fish: :fish:


----------



## jegrego1 (Jan 24, 2011)

My JD just got a girlfriend as soon as it got in they started the chasing the lip locking, and tail slapping. they hung out with each other for a while but now the female hides up top behind my filter tube. IT IS A FEMALE! I am going today to buy some egg crate for a divider. any ways to coax them into liking each other. I was told to seperate so the female can get used to the tank without having to be harrassed.








Best Pick I could get of the female. The spangles go to the bottom of her gill plate wether or not you can see it in the picture.


----------



## remi (Apr 16, 2007)

I dont know, looks like a male to me.


----------



## jegrego1 (Jan 24, 2011)

Im going to go to my LFS and see if he'll specifically order me a female. if I can clearly tell a difference than Ill bring the female back to petsmart, or in to my LFS I figure two males and one female is a REALLY bad Idea.


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

My EBJD is know kinda hiding at the top and being by my male did the male take the hole 55 G to him self. do i need more hidng spots. plus should i get more to see if he'll pick one out better.
OH, and Jack is 3.5 in. and EBJD is 2.75 in. So EBJD is not big enoght to breed correct, and do the need in 7.0 ph to breed or more acidic because my water is like 7.7 or some ting like that.


----------



## jegrego1 (Jan 24, 2011)

My 3.5 male took the whole 55g tank. Apparently the female i got is a male according to every one on this site. It hides at the top of the tank I have plenty of hiding spots but the dominant male says no. The best advice I've gotten is to tale the dominant male out for a day so the other can get adjusted and maybe move some decorations and plants arround so the male won't feel like its His tank. EBJDs are more docile that's why I'm getting a reg female. But I'd say get him a med size mature female. Good luck


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

OK i know your female is male because my male looked like that. and i will move stuff around so that they can re concur the tank. well i want to get blue genes so i can get EBJD.


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

MY female is hiding in the corrner should i get a divider or get more female EBJDs or get more hiding spots.

hello :fish:


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

Here she is see the rounded fin.



















This is her in her territory looking at jack.










This is her in the corner, so my question is should i get more decor or more EBJD's or a divider though I want them to pair up.


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

Come on even tell me you can't tell if it is male or female with out venting then tell me to get pics like that.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

huh? :-?


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

tell me if it is male or female.


----------



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

EBJDs are very hard to sex just by looks so venting or pairing them up with a JD of known sex is the best way to sex them.

Also Clearmud, I'm not trying to be mean, you're posts are very hard to read because the grammar is horrible. Half the time I have to guess at what you're trying to say.


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

Well got back from Las Vegas and she died by choking on some thing.


----------

